# Palace View by Spinnaker in Branson, MO



## froggy1944 (Oct 20, 2008)

We will be staying at Palace View by Spinnaker from November 8-15 of this year.  I have read reviews, but can anyone give me specific recommendations for unit selection.  I read that the floors are thin and you can hear everything above you, so I thought I'd ask for a top floor unit since I am a light sleeper.  I would also like a building with an elevator as my husband has difficulty walking up steps.  It will be just my husband and myself.  Any specific building better than another regarding a possible view, etc.?  We are familiar with the Branson area and already have our shows planned out but we've never stayed at Palace View.  Thanks for your input.

Amy


----------



## CMVer (Oct 20, 2008)

You want buildings 4, 5, or 6.  Those three are closest to the pool (indoor).  Buildings 7,8, and 9 are newer and have fireplaces but are a walk up hill to the pool.  We were there in early November a couple of years ago and enjoyed the outdoor hot tub about every night.


----------



## froggy1944 (Oct 20, 2008)

CMVer,
Thanks for your prompt reply.  That's the information I was looking for.  The resort does not have our info in their system yet from RCI but I'm going to try calling again on Wednesday to see if they have received the confirmation.  We are very eager to go at this time of year.  I don't know when the lighting displays begin, but I'm hoping it's during the time we are there.  We usually go to Branson a couple of times per year but we haven't been for almost a year now.


----------



## CMVer (Oct 20, 2008)

Units are assigned at the resort, not determined by the trade.  The Christmas displays and shows usually start Nov. 1.  We were there the same week as you will be but 2 years ago and all the Christmas stuff was going.  We enjoyed the Hughes Brothers Christmas Shows as much as any.


----------



## CharlesS (Oct 21, 2008)

*Avoid summer and ground floor*



froggy1944 said:


> We will be staying at Palace View by Spinnaker from November 8-15 of this year.


Don't go there in the summer.  We traded in through RCI and were given a ground floor unit in building 9.  While we didn't hear our neighbors (above and next door), we couldn't sleep.  The four outside air conditioner units were just on the other side of the wall from the headboard of the bed in the master bedroom.  One air conditioner would quit and then another were start.  Or three or four would run at once.  And this went on all night.  Other then that that, it was a nice unit and resort and they had the best two individuals running activities that we have ever met in 10 years.

Regarding shows I would highly recommend SIX.

Charles


----------



## branson is 10 (Oct 21, 2008)

You will be there for part of the Veteran's celebration.  If either of you are veterans take in part of that.  The Christmas lighting is from Nov 1st, so you'll see that too.
WE stayed at Palace View years ago and I made a special request  for a unit in a building with an elevator.  At that time they had only 3 buildings.  There were wonderful about seeing to it that we were put into a unit close to the elevator and that the 2 units that we had reserved were close together.  Since that time all the wood building have been added.  I've been in some units there and they are larger and very nicely appointed.  However we also liked the units that we were in years before.  It seems to me that all the timeshares are more lavish now  then  in the 90's.  What was nice then is now just "OK".  Have a wonderful vacation.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 21, 2008)

I believe that the section you will be assigned will be determined by which resort designation you exchanged into. While this is one resort, there are three listings for it including Place View South, which I believe is PVO. I am not certain which goes with which but, if you're in Palace View South you are likely to be assigned one of the newer buildings rather than up by the pool and hot tub.


----------



## froggy1944 (Oct 21, 2008)

CMVer-- Thanks for letting me know about the Christmas Lights.  We were hoping we'd be there during the time the lighting was done.  

CharlesS-- thanks for your info also.  We definitely dont' want a ground floor.  We want top floor if possible.  And, by the way, we saw SIX when we were in Branson in April, 2007 and they were awesome.  One of the best groups we've ever seen.  

branson is 20-- yes my husband is a veteran and we were able to get tickets to a Tony Orlando show that he is putting on free to veterans and their guests.  So we're certainly looking forward to that.  We've also booked Mickey Gilley and the The Gatlin Brothers so far.  We've never done the Branson Belle so we may check that out also.  And thanks, I'm sure we will have a wonderful trip.  My husband had a very bad fall (23 feet) from a balcony on May 3 of this year and we've been told by ever doctor who has seen him, that he is a very lucky man to be alive.  He had over 75 stitches in his forehead.  He had a broken nose, broken wrist and now he is having problems with the ligaments in his arm.  But he is improving overall and we're long overdue for a trip.  

Dougp26364--Our confirmation from RCI just  shows Resort ID #4067 so I don't know if that is one of the new buildings or the older.  We would prefer newer with fireplace as we won't be doing any swimming.  

To All--Thanks for your Responses.  It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 21, 2008)

froggy1944 said:


> CMVer-- Thanks for letting me know about the Christmas Lights.  We were hoping we'd be there during the time the lighting was done.
> 
> CharlesS-- thanks for your info also.  We definitely dont' want a ground floor.  We want top floor if possible.  And, by the way, we saw SIX when we were in Branson in April, 2007 and they were awesome.  One of the best groups we've ever seen.
> 
> ...



In that case, I'm not certain how RCI has, or if it has, the resort divided up. It could be a situation like the Ridge Tahoe where all RCI units are in the Nageal building.

I would like to think that, if Palace View made a move away from RCI to I.I., then you're more likely to be in one of the buildings closer to the front of the resort. Those buildings may have a better quality standard for construction if this resort was started by one developer and bought out by Spinnaker. In looking at the different construction styles of the buildings, I think this may have been a possiblity sometime in the past. 

There are three different building styles at Palace View. The front buildings are two story and appear to be the oldest. There are small balcony's/patio's off what appears to be the studio side. There are newer buildings around the pool that are also low rise and finally there hare the higher rise (4 or 5 story) buildings including the newest buildings that have a rustic look to them. 

We were in one of the newest buildings and, while they are large units that look nice, the quality of furnishings wasn't top quality and the sound proofing was non-existant. While I rarely complain about the quality of toiletries at a resort, I had to go out and buy my own on this trip. I don't know what they use in their resort branded bottles but it was some of the absolute worst/cheapest stuff I've used since my single and broke days. It made Suave shampoo look like a luxury item IMO.

I do have an online photo album of the resort with the different building styles around the resort if you want to see them. The interior shots I have are of our Palace View South unit which was in one of the newer buildings. If we ever choose to stay here again, I would not choose Palace View South as I'd want to stay out of those buildings and take a chance for better construction/sound proofing in one of the older buildings. 

Just click the photo below and it should take you directly to the photo album for Palace View. If not you can always click the link in my signature at the bottom of the page and it will take you to an idex of all our Webshots public photo albums.


----------



## froggy1944 (Oct 21, 2008)

*Pictures*

Doug, WOW to your pictures.  You certainly are thorough.  I can't wait to get there and see the property for myself.  I may take your suggestion (even though we were looking forward to a fireplace) and ask for one of the older buildings in the front of the resort--provided that is even an option.  I don't know either how or if RCI has divided the resort.  Either way, I'm sure we will have a wonderful time.  We've always wanted to go for Veteran's Day and we've always wanted to see the Christmas light displays.  We usually go in early spring, mid summer or early fall.  Last year we were there in September.  This should be a nice time to go.  Thanks again for directing me to the awesome pictures you took of the resorts.  You did a great job.

Amy


----------



## branson is 10 (Oct 22, 2008)

If you are interested in the Branson Belle call 1-800-618-9283 or 417-336-7170 and book that for the Veteran's  Salute  on Wednesday  Nov 5th for 8 PM. The cost is only &38.pp  Boarding begins at 7:45.  This is a wonderful price and a great time and meal.


----------



## froggy1944 (Oct 22, 2008)

Branson is 10, thanks for the suggestion.  That sounds like a great deal.

Amy


----------

